# Anglo claims Quinn family sold €19m Russian property for about €2,500



## DerKaiser (31 Mar 2012)

[broken link removed]

_Mr Quinn also said, because of the way Anglo had acted towards the Quinn family, they had tried to provide as little information as possible to it about matters related to their international property group (IPG)._

This really makes my blood boil.  The whole family are a shower of gombeens with no appreciation of or remorse for the damage they and their ilk have done to the country.


----------



## Bronte (2 Apr 2012)

DerKaiser said:


> This really makes my blood boil. The whole family are a shower of gombeens with no appreciation of or remorse for the damage they and their ilk have done to the country.


 
I thought Anglo were the bad boys, did I get that wrong, those poor innocent Quinns who provided so much employment in Cavan and are being pursued by those nasty bankers.  Sure he only had bets on the cards for a few quid, he's not a gambling man, he wouldn't have gambled on a bank now, these evil bankers are lying, he's a decent man, he should have been left in charge and we'd all be better off.


----------



## DerKaiser (2 Apr 2012)

Bronte said:


> I thought Anglo were the bad boys, did I get that wrong, those poor innocent Quinns who provided so much employment in Cavan and are being pursued by those nasty bankers. Sure he only had bets on the cards for a few quid, he's not a gambling man, he wouldn't have gambled on a bank now, these evil bankers are lying, he's a decent man, he should have been left in charge and we'd all be better off.


 
Sure he's only a farmer's son.

There are plenty of people who would be fooled into forgetting those "Anglo Bankers" are working on our behalf these days. The last person to accept any blame seems to be the person who's not paying back the money.


----------



## elcato (2 Apr 2012)

On top of that, the nephew gave the 'Ivor Callelly Defence' during the week as well. What we did was _immoral _but _legally _we did nothing wrong.
From todays IT



> What the Quinns were doing in Russia was “wrong and unethical” he said, but it did not break the law.


----------



## Bronte (3 Apr 2012)

elcato said:


> . What we did was _immoral _but _legally _we did nothing wrong.


 
Another wow today ! Who brings up people to be immoral.  And it's alright because it's legal.  I suppose where money is concerned immoral is not relevant.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (3 Apr 2012)

Folks

As this case is ongoing, I am not sure that continued discussion is appropriate.  

Brendan


----------

